# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Busco Mago para Madrid

## entete

Busco Mago para madrid, dia 26 de Mayo (sabado) , 5,30 pm una comunion , una horita de actuación , es para sustituirme , mas detalles contactar o llamarme al 616451357, solo llamar los interesados de verdad

----------


## Maguician

Tiene usted un MP.

----------

